# Betta compatibility and stocking with frogs and catfish



## xslinds (Mar 2, 2008)

I have had a male betta for about two months now. He's in a heated 10 gallon with a filter, and lots of silk and real plants. I'm considering getting pygmy corydoras catfish and african dwarf frogs. How many of each would be appropriate? Or how many of one or the other? I'd rather be closer to keeping the minimum rather than having a tank stocked to capacity. Also, will the betta be extra aggressive since it has been alone the whole time? He is very curious and active.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

I think 3 or 4 Pygmy Cories with 1 ADF could work.


----------



## xslinds (Mar 2, 2008)

Ok, thanks. So is it more likely he'll be aggressive since he's been alone? Or is it a you never really know kind of thing


----------



## It'sJames (Nov 15, 2007)

ADFs tend to enjoy living in groups or pairs. I would suggest 2. As for aggression out of your betta -- it will really depend. Some bettas are more easy going while others can be a bit aggressive towards new tankmates. By male betta was housed with ADFs a while back, but after removing the frogs from the tank for awhile, he became a bit nippy when I put them back in. Same thing for my otos - he did great with other fish until he lived alone for awhile. But I have managed to get the frog into the tank with him, peacefully. Removing him, adding the frog, and then putting him back in definatly helped. I haven't tried it again with the otos, they were just used for a couple days to clear up some algae, and have since been returned to my 28 gallon.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

8 is the minimum number of pygmy cories i would recommend keeping. Since you are keen to keep stocking to a minimum I would ditch the cories. 8 of them and a betta would b ok stock-wise (without the frogs) but you would be at capacity.


----------

